# Cracked Bumper Repair



## Midnightrambler (Nov 12, 2007)

I have just repaired the broken rear bumper on my Rapido7087F. I just need to do the final filling in of the crack. A bit of a cosmetic repair really. Can any of you guys recommend a filler of some kind which will do the job & also the paint required to finish the job please.
Many thanks
Alan


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Alan

You might try some gelcoat filler:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/WHITE-GEL...tEquipment_Accessories_SM&hash=item2a13d0c133

It's quite easy to use and the colour is very near to that used for Rapido trim. However the bumper will almost certainly be made from ABS rather that GRP so the only way to make the repair completely reliable and invisible would probably be to employ one of the many mobile bumper repair specialists that abound these days.


----------



## Midnightrambler (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks Gaspode will look into both of those. Might be better in the long run to leave it to an expert.
Thanks again
Alan


----------

